# Dark Crystal Prequel Series



## Phyrebrat (May 22, 2017)

I was surprised to read Netflix are working on a 10-episode prequel to _The Dark Crystal._

Loved this as a child and always wanted to know how the Ur-Skek became separated into the two distinct species, so I'm somewhat disappointed that this happens after that.

Anyway, here's what they are calling a teaser trailer though it's nothing of the sort.






and more details on Variety

Good times!

pH


----------



## Nick B (May 22, 2017)

Awesome, I love the Dark Crystal!


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 23, 2017)

I am really excited for this. The main reason I am excited is the team that is putting this together.

Loved Dark Crystal growing up, it used to in turn scare and mystify me. Such an epic tale.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna need this. A lot.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 23, 2017)

I think what will be interesting is to see how the dying king from the film comes into play, and also what Aughra actually is. I hope we get to see the garthim doing scary stuff. 

I was more scared of the garthim I'm the film than the skeksis. 

pH


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 23, 2017)

I'm looking forward to this.  But I think I'm even more excited about the Labyrinth sequel.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 23, 2017)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I think I'm even more excited about the Labyrinth sequel.



Well steady on now...


----------



## dekket (May 24, 2017)

I wonder if it will show gartham wiping out the gelfling.


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 24, 2017)

Ooooo!


----------



## SilentRoamer (May 24, 2017)

I hope we get more from Aughra and I would really like to see the original fall of Thra. So when the UrRu split into their respective forms and the erosion of Skeksis culture.

The Dark Crystal really has a vibrant and rich history. Brian Froud rocks!


----------



## Paul_C (May 29, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> I was surprised to read Netflix are working on a 10-episode prequel to _The Dark Crystal._
> 
> Loved this as a child and always wanted to know how the Ur-Skek became separated into the two distinct species, so I'm somewhat disappointed that this happens after that.
> 
> ...



I've finally got round to moving lots of stuff to double check - the book that came out at the time the film was released (which I'd packed away to keep it safe from small children) describes a lot of pre-Dark Crystal history, which I hope they're going to use as the framework for at least some of the series.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 29, 2017)

Paul_C said:


> I've finally got round to moving lots of stuff to double check - the book that came out at the time the film was released (which I'd packed away to keep it safe from small children) describes a lot of pre-Dark Crystal history, which I hope they're going to use as the framework for at least some of the series.



Is that the Brian Froud one? The artwork and transparencies in it are outstanding. I have mine hidden away at my folks, because I took it to school as a child and it got wet which spoiled a lot of the transparencies!

pH


----------



## Paul_C (May 29, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> Is that the Brian Froud one? The artwork and transparencies in it are outstanding. I have mine hidden away at my folks, because I took it to school as a child and it got wet which spoiled a lot of the transparencies!
> 
> pH



Yes, one of the first published in the UK (1983) rather than the 2003 reissue.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 29, 2017)

Me, too. It's beautiful, isn't it? I think I shall one day retire on the proceeds of that and my Babadook book 

pH


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 30, 2017)

I used to lust over that book so hard, but it was beyond my fiscal means at the time.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 30, 2017)

The movie was on Film 4 at the weekend, I caught about half of it.


----------



## Paul_C (May 30, 2017)

Phyrebrat said:


> Me, too. It's beautiful, isn't it? I think I shall one day retire on the proceeds of that and my Babadook book
> 
> pH



They seem to be going for around £25 - £30 at the moment, so you might need to wait quite a while.


----------

